# Neil Armstrong Admits Moon Landing a Lie!



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/conspiracy_theorist_convinces_neil



> Conspiracy Theorist Convinces Neil Armstrong Moon Landing Was Faked
> 
> LEBANON, OHIOApollo 11 mission commander and famed astronaut Neil Armstrong shocked reporters at a press conference Monday, announcing he had been convinced that his historic first step on the moon was part of an elaborate hoax orchestrated by the United States government.
> 
> According to Armstrong, he was forced to reconsider every single detail of the monumental journey after watching a few persuasive YouTube videos, and reading several blog posts on conspiracy theorist Ralph Coleman's website, OmissionControl.org.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 7, 2009)

Money changed hands here I am thinking.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome


----------

